# skinning mink



## neb (Jan 5, 2008)

If i wanted to skin a mink to keep the hide would I have to have it tanned. Could I just stretch it and will the hair fall out.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

It would be best to have it tanned. If you dont bugs will get to it and eat on the hide which will ruin your mink.


----------

